# The Newcomers!



## RioBeau (Aug 9, 2012)

So I had a picture of Rio (my buck) in my introduction but now I want to show his sister, Genie! 
He has black eyes, but she has red eyes. They have nearly the same color coat but hers is a tad darker and his coat has some white mixed in-both long haired & both gorgeous! I can't wait to pick them up tomorrow  
These are the pictures the current owner provided me with.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I see why you like them so much, they are gorgeous!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very cute


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I like those a lot! The bottom one looks so interesting, like it's a yellow brindle or yellow splash.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

what a lovely pair ... do you have others already?


----------



## RioBeau (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you everybody! 

tinyhartmouseries: yeah I'm actually not too sure what color he is but I was automatically drawn in!
andypandy29us: thanks! & Yes, I have 2 other does living in their own tank. I'm planning on adding little miss Genie to the colony in 2 months. I'll be getting her sister in a few days as well so she won't be lonely, YAY! More mice


----------

